# Kennel Floor Question - Crush-n-Run



## sljones (Mar 8, 2010)

In the process of building new kennels & had someone recommend crush-n-run for the kennel floor. Has anyone used it for their kennel? If so, do you like it? Also, what is the minimum depth that would be needed to keep the fleas away? Any pros or cons would be appreciated.


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 8, 2010)

Seems to me keeping it clean would be a problem.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 8, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Seems to me keeping it clean would be a problem.



I would agree.  How would you clean that up?

It won't keep fleas away.  In fact, it will probably make it worse since they like to lay eggs in loose, sandy soil.  The only way to keep fleas away is treat the animals.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Mar 8, 2010)

I would go with cement or pressure treated wood... Easier to keep clean.


----------



## sljones (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks to all. This is what I need to hear. The recommendation said the liquid would run through it. Then weekly go in & rake the droppings. Said fleas would not lay eggs in it but needed to get it deep enough that they would not go down into the dirt. My dogs are on dirt now & I don't have fleas nor have had in the past couple of years but I have had flea problems in years gone by. I am considering wood, concrete & the gravel. Just trying to make up my mind.


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 8, 2010)

I used the pressure treated decking and I am real happy so far.(dog is too)


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 8, 2010)

Dont make the crush and run mistake.  I did and HATE it!  Holds odor no matter how much you scoop.  I am in the process of building decking out of PT lumber like stated above.


----------



## opie44 (Mar 8, 2010)

I got concrete.  easy to clean and it stays cool in the summer...


----------



## noggin nocker (Mar 9, 2010)

Three words, concrete, concrete, concrete.  Just make sure of the finish.  If it troweled too smooth, it will be too slippery when wet and too rough of a texture will cause problems with the pads of the feet and legs with open sores.  also make sure that there is sufficient slope so as to be able to easily wash the pen out and not leave standing water.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 13, 2010)

I know alot of people use concrete, but i have also heard it is bad on their feet and causes hotspots. For temporary purposes like boarding it ok but i would not even use concrete.  It looks nice and its easy to clean but you have to think about the dog being on it all day.   Im old school i guess lol i use dirt its already there and all i have to do is shovel it out  and forget about it. But there is absolutly no way i would use gravel in a dog lot.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 13, 2010)

Just food for thought :  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=524312

Gabby


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gabby said:


> Just food for thought :  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=524312
> 
> Gabby



That sure cant be confortable on a dogs feet. not to mention the toenails that are going to get broke jmo


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 14, 2010)

We used pressure treated decking. Easier on their feet. And very easy for me to clean. Our kennels are about 3 ft. off the ground. Sloped towards the back so I can spray the poop out the back and cover it with lime. No fleas on our hunting dogs. The only dogs that have flea problems in our household are the ones who are in the yard.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 14, 2010)

I have concrete flooring which I like a lot, and in one kennel the floor is horse stall mats. Those work well for cleaning, etc., but can get hot in the summer sun... 

Julia


----------



## GDB (May 5, 2010)

I use wood covered with a product called Restore.  It is a product like they spray in truck beds.  Goes on great with a roller and you can get it in any color that you want to.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 15, 2010)

Check your local UPS/Fedex for boken conveyure belts.They come in 4ft width,you cut to length and easy to hose down! Works great as stall mats tooooooo! Free!


----------



## specialk (May 15, 2010)

concrete, smooth it out, slope it if you can...my kennel floor is 20+ years old and dogs have no foot problems ever.....




p.s.   i have beagles...


----------

